
Netflix to Stream On Xbox 360 - dbreunig
http://gizmodo.com/5025001/xbox-360-getting-netflix-streaming
======
jrockway
It's very rare when two things I have turn out to be able to be used with each
other. But I do have Netflix, and I do have an Xbox 360. This could be useful
:)

------
vizard
Does anyone know if it will be restricted to US?

------
dbreunig
This might be the tipping point for getting a 360 as well.

------
jotto
this is going to upset the ISPs - a lot of their bandwidth and no money

~~~
icey
I don't really understand how this impacts the ISPs any differently than the
current options to watch Netflix movies on-demand.

------
bprater
Smart move.

